# Rats- girls or boys



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

What is best, 2 boys or 2 girls? 

When I get my ratties they will be litter mates so I will take 2 so they have company.
But is it better to have girls or boys?

My first rat was a boy, he was the last one left in the pet shop and I fell in love. He used to sleep in my hoodie pocket/hood, he pretty much got free range of my room, he occasionally pooped but well I hoovered lol.

My next rat was a rescue older rat and chewed and nipped all the time.

The next one was a rescue female and was vicious!! She would fly at the bars of her cage squeaking at me if I dared walk near her! I had to put 2 cages together so that when I wanted to clean or feed her I could shut her in one side! 

I had another rescue older rat female and she was lovely.

I took my friends 4 male rats one of them bit but the other 3 were great, each of them in turn died from old age and I then took 3 male rats from another friend and they were REALLY smelly! That is what put my OH off them I think.


So, when I get my ratties, babies cause I want to handle them from young age and so my son can handle them too, should I get boys or girls?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

It is personal preference really.
Girls can be more hyper and prefer to play and run around, whereas boys tend to be cuddlier 
Boys have a certain musk about them that puts some people off, but I kinda like it


----------

